# Poop is stuck?



## Sahnonnah (May 19, 2013)

Most of the time, one of my rats has poop stuck in his butt. It's literally in his butt and it's not like he just sat in a dropping and made himself dirty. Though I make fun of it a lot (I always tell him to go poop and make poop-related jokes), I find myself wondering what's causing this and if it could be a health issue or not. He's very active, eats and drinks normally and he also poops regularly. He just has a sticky poo I guess... No rat I've ever had, had this "issue" and it's making me very curious.

So, any idea what this might be? Or had anyone else something like this too? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that would be a health problem and very uncomfortable for your rat I would get him checked out at the vet. Something about that makes me want to say constipation but I am not sure and have not heard of anything like this happening to a rat before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My male gets that sometime. I was freaking out because I thought it was an infection until I realized nope, it is poop.
His can be particularly sticky. Try to get him more veggies to munch on -helped my male!


----------



## Sahnonnah (May 19, 2013)

He doesn't really seem constipated, I see him poop quite often. Though I have actually no idea how many times a rat should poop. I'll look into that and raise this issue with my vet.

I give him lots of veggies, right now I made all my rats addicted to peas - they go crazy when I get them some :-D. Going to look up which veggie has lots of fibre or helps him poop and see how that goes in the mean time.

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Decrease his vegetables. "Sticky" feces is feces that is too soft, which a large amount of vegetables can cause easily.

Get some yogurt to offer him to help repair/replenish his gut flora and then slowly increase the vegetables in his diet so that his bowels have time to adjust.


----------

